# Nothing more needs to be said but............



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The cream always rises to the top..............







A freind sent this to me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,,,has a friend?????


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 14 May 2010 04:02 PM 
The cream always rises to the top..............







A freind sent this to me.


Nah, He's got a Freind. BIG difference!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Gentlemen, Please dont fight over me, theres enough of me to go around.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Marty you can top that!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 14 May 2010 04:42 PM 
Gentlemen, Please dont fight over me, theres enough of me to go around.









Yeah, read that on the internet.
Something about "special doors".


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Aw, come ON, Nick! 

Y'all can't figger that out? 

Must be a northeast thing.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

They're nearly all empty. Let's see that Big Boy pull a full load of contoured and weathered styrofoam; then we'll be impressed.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick it is a nice layout and not many garden railroads can handle 152 cars.. I am doing good to run 12 cars.. I got tight curves.....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That _was_ impressive! 152 cars and it started from a dead stop!! That would have been something to see!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, Nicks just alright..... 
I think I need to e-mail Dennis and tell him to re add the cars. 100 ton hoppers with metal wheels are 4 pds each,,X ?? I remember a few years ago Jens had over 150 cars but that was before the BB came out. 

Any one ever see Jens???? He has never called me back the couple of times I would call. 

Good to see ol TOC "Dave" out and about. They must have finally let him out of the padded room when he promised to stop carring his shot gun around.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Nah. 
I escaped. 

12GA SBS. 

'course, for "small" work, .45ACP


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Amazing. Is that 1/29th or 1/32 scale?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Being "G" scale it could be anything at all.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1:29 scale... the USAT Big Boy... diecast... 

and I'm a freind of Nick's, so take your best shot, ha ha. 

If all the wheels are BB, not too surprised, since I've seen Dennis' layout first hand... I think that might be right near the loop, or possibly the new part, but the tree in the background looks too established. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to admit... that's impressive!not many garden railroads can handle 152 cars.. I bet Duncan could pull that off.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

somebody likes hoppers


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought those were Aristo hoppers, good looking car, and not too light as to stringline excessively in long trains.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not sure I could fit 152 cars in my back yard, let alone on the track.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not tried over 55 cars yet... that's plenty long in my small back yard... 

Some day.... 

Greg


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am thinking someone is making an error as to exactly what would constitute a world record in G scale. This train is not even close to the length that Rick Cartwright was trying to run as the "worlds longest G scale train" a couple of years ago. I do know this, those Aristo 100 ton hoppers are a lot lighter than the container cars Rick was using. That said, the Serrine layout is pretty spectacular. 
Paul


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul, 
Nick's caveat is One Loco. 
Rick was trying to splice trains together with distributed power.... and multiple operators 
Quite a bit different. 

Personally I got bored with the vid, felt like I was 'stuck' at a RR crossing. Would have been nice to see a panoramic shot of the whole train. 
John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, since "The World's Longest Train" has been brought up, I've been wondering exactly _why _Rick and Co. chose to use such heavy rolling stock? Also, why attempt it on a layout not especially suited for it ( curves and grades galore, sometimes at the same time)? The attempt failed. Now, _this_ particular feat was accomplished with one locomotive (admittedly, one honking _BIG_ locomotive but still only one!) It also was successful at starting from a dead stop and _that _was impressive too! It really is comparing apples to oranges! On Barry Olson's Barry's Big Trains website there is a video of a Bachman Big Hauler that had been equipped with one of his units that pulled 43 cars and one of two units pulling 78 cars and I thought that was unreal! _This_ attempt succeeded in pulling three and a half times that amount (and twice what two units crammed with as much lead weight as could be packed in them could do!) The scale of this is _successful_ attempt quite honestly boggles the mind! It, deservedly, stands alone among large scale attempts and should be acknowledged as such.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks John, that makes perfectly good sense. One loco only. It is pretty impressive. I know Rick, and I think he is just looking at the Guinness record, and it is held by someone in HO. He knew how long that train was in HO, and scaled it up in G. I believe he also had some USA Big Boys on the train. Most agree that his control method was flawed, locolink, and that there may of been a better approach there. It is seriously a daunting task to get a train that long to run for any length of time. Dennis's video is as impressive as his layout. 
Paul


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

He drops around once in a while, Marty.
Last I heard, he has taken up the salt water aquarium hobby as well as a girl friend.


And yes, we can easily beat that train with Jens's bigboy.
Maybe we'll try 200 cars and no ball bearing wheels.
He's already topped 150.

jb


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis's layout continues to expand and improve...as does his rolling stock. It takes a LOT of effort to maintain that track in the temperature extremes he has...especially to run the long trains he runs. 

So...Dennis....when are you going to try MORE cars on the train. Looks like you got two engine sets working good.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aha! I smell a challenge in the air!! How many cars _can_ you pull with a Big Boy?? (I can see it now: _UGRC I : The Ultimate Garden Railroading Challenge!!) _


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

About 10 years or so ago we pulled a train of over 150 cars- it was some odd number- at Fairplex one evening. At first we used a few USA diesels. Then we switched to a custom built Garratt. The Garratt did the job, but released all the magic smoke after about 15 minutes. The train did not have BB wheels but did have all metal wheels with a drop of heavy oil on each journal. We also suffered a derailment on a downhill area and the train just kept scissoring off the rails for what seemed at the time like a couple of minutes. (probably 40 - 50 seconds ) What a mess, the air brakes obviously failed ... 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Gentlemen, The point of the thread was that one Bigboy could pull all those cars up a grade with out batting a eye lash........







pritty impressive i must say, and Dennis is my hero this week............








And im sure that it is a world record for[ A ] G scale train to be pulled by one loco. but it really doesnt matter. Its just cool to watch.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a video from the world record attempt by Rick the RR guy, on the layout he attempted it on. This video shows a Big Boy with camera car in front but alongside the worlds longest train minus the engines that were used to try the attempt. It kinda gives you and idea of how long 300 rolling stock looks like, as the Big Boy runs beside it. Go to the channel link and there is more footage from down there in the train barn, and the custom painted caboose by Rick at the end of the train, as setting in the train barn!! No message here just some interesting video, so don't come to any conclusions, other than some neat videos!! This you tuber was involved with Rick down there!! Regal

YouTube - mramazing31's Channel


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, very impressive, beautiful run, gorgeous layout. To truly validate the run, you have to pour on the fuel, rather than pour on the electrons. I would like to see that with an Aster Big Boy, I bet it could pull it off.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 14 May 2010 07:34 PM 
OH, Nicks just alright..... 
I think I need to e-mail Dennis and tell him to re add the cars. 100 ton hoppers with metal wheels are 4 pds each,,X ?? I remember a few years ago Jens had over 150 cars but that was before the BB came out. 

Any one ever see Jens???? He has never called me back the couple of times I would call. 

Good to see ol TOC "Dave" out and about. They must have finally let him out of the padded room when he promised to stop carring his shot gun around.


They let Dave have guns ? OOOOOOOOOOOOO SH-T everyone run now.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 15 May 2010 08:16 AM 
Thanks John, that makes perfectly good sense. One loco only. It is pretty impressive. I know Rick, and I think he is just looking at the Guinness record, and it is held by someone in HO. He knew how long that train was in HO, and scaled it up in G. I believe he also had some USA Big Boys on the train. Most agree that his control method was flawed, locolink, and that there may of been a better approach there. It is seriously a daunting task to get a train that long to run for any length of time. Dennis's video is as impressive as his layout. 
Paul 



Yup ive heard of Rick as well. Isnt he the guy that kept everyones container cars after they were kind enough to lend them to him for his so call record run? and then never mailed them back.







Rule # 2 of Garden RRing, Never lend to those you dont know.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

No one has commented but the Kadee couplers, especially the first coupler behind the tender, pulled this long string of cars without pulling out from the draft gear boxes. I find that amazing.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Nick, 
I don't know what Rick's future plans are, but I am sure that he does not intend to steal all these container cars. Most loaned him these cars in a truly good faith agreement, and at some point they will be returned. If he breaks the record, the cars will be documented as being part of the worlds longest G scale train, before they are returned.
Paul


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Nick has a couple of friends







. Now in order to really qualify for 152 cars he needs to add one more car as the real RR never counted the caboose as a car but 151 ain't shabby and one heck of a train. Looks like a record to me tho. 
I line up 152 car train on my layout the train would be nose to tale. 

Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I heard that Rick is in bad straits and does not have the cash to send them back, if you want your cars back, now is the time to contact him and send him the shipping costs. 

It's too bad this happened, but 2 years with no communication to the owners is also not good. 

I know he wants to make another attempt, but the choice to let him keep your trains is yours, and how soon another attempt can be mounted (and there are serious flaws in the way it is being attempted in my opinion) is not clear at all. 

Regards, Greg


----------

